# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  استیل دادن به کد های php

## Amirparmoote

من در داخل دستور echo از div کردم اما این تگ ها id و class قبول نمی کنن و نمی شه به هشون استایل داد می خواستم بدونم به چه شکل می تونم به این div ها استایل بدم ؟

----------


## ermya_

کی گفته قبول نمیکنن ؟
بیا 



```
echo '<div id="test" style="yeteste dige" > salam </div> ';
```

----------


## ajomehri

قبول میکنه فقط در استفاده از ' و " باید محتاط باشه و به صورت ضربدری ازشون استفاده کنی

----------


## pezhman991

استایل میشه داد وای بهتره درون کدهای html کدهای php قرار بگیره که دیگه به این مشکلات برخورد نکنی
در ضمن میتونی فریم ورک Mustache رو به اپلیکشنت اضافه کنی که کلا کارتو راحت میکنه

----------

